# Wilco Drywall Tools



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Have any of you used these tools? I have not heard of them until today while searching the web. They look like good quality. The prices are comparible to the other manufacturers. 

Their website has a link to the great Myron Ferguson:thumbup: I don't know if that is a good thing or not.

Here is the link: http://ezbacker.com/index.htm


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Butt Hanger*

The Butt Hanger from Wilco looks interesting. Creates a bit more work for the boarder but looks promising for the taper.


----------

